# 4 Million ISO & 12 Stops DR ?



## astroNikon (Jan 13, 2016)

Just saw this on B&H
Canon  ME20F-SH Multi-Purpose Camera 1002C002 B&H Photo Video

PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS

Up to 4 Million ISO & 12 Stops DR
Full Frame 35mm CMOS Sensor
Canon DIGIC DV 4
Full HD up to 60p

[FONT=OpenSans, arial, sans-sarif]mere pocket change at $19,999.00
is this strictly a video camera with a FullFrame sensor ?[/FONT]


----------



## Overread (Jan 13, 2016)

I started getting excited
Then I read it was $20K
Then I saw it really is a box with a hole in the front


----------



## Braineack (Jan 13, 2016)

I'd rather buy a sony sensor that can do almost 15EV where it matters...


----------



## gsgary (Jan 13, 2016)

I'd rather shot with good light


----------



## KmH (Jan 13, 2016)

My first thought was - Only 12 stops of dynamic range?


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 14, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Just saw this on B&H
> Canon  ME20F-SH Multi-Purpose Camera 1002C002 B&H Photo Video
> 
> PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS
> ...



so who is going to need 4 million ISO


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2016)

I rather think it looks like an very expensive ugly looking traffic cam.


----------



## Overread (Jan 15, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> so who is going to need 4 million ISO



People said that when we got ISO 6400 and I've hit that and needed more many times. Generally speaking if you don't have something you learn to work with that restriction and will adapt to suit it. Thus an increase of the overall limit might not change anything for what you do right now, but has the potential to increase what you can potentially do.

Also generally we see higher max ISO values as going hand in hand with improved lower ISO performance. Thus as the limit goes up we also expect cleaner lower ISO values so even if we don't change anything in what we are doing we still get improved technical performance (which at the extreme end can help reduce editing time - get a clean ISO 3200 and suddenly you don't have to worry about that noise removal step half as much and it might just be a quick once-over the whole shot rather than having to break out layers and localised noise removal)


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 15, 2016)

Overread said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > so who is going to need 4 million ISO
> ...



right, who knows when you're shooting in a cave without any light and just gotta have a million ISO or two million or even four million


----------

